# 200# hog on my fishing trip.



## holicori

So I get off work, run home...change, throw my poles in my car and I'm off. I live in Milton off old bagdad. I pull up to the "busiest" 4-way stop in Milton and I see something. I rub my eyes....and look again. Yup, sure enough I just saw a big ass hog running across the road? WTH?

So naturally I pull over, wait for traffic to pass, grab my 12, load some slugs and off I go! I ran through a couple vacant properties with really thick woods/briars. I can't find it. I hear dog's parking and follow. I cross the street into somebody's yard where a little girl (and dogs) are freaking out. I ask permission to come onto her property and get the pig, she agrees. 

Take a shot....it runs off...track it down and it is by the road now, but trapped with a fence. I wait and try to figure out how to get it away from to road since I didn't want to shoot in that direction. Well, he didn't give me time to think and started charging me. About 2-3 feet away I put another slug into his head/throat. 

So...while expecting a good night of fishing, I ended up cleaning a 200# hog instead. Was pretty cool. I've never been hunting, I'm just a fisherman instead. So to have an opportunity like that given to me on a silver platter was really awesome. 

Loaded it up in my trunk, took it back home, and strung it up in my backyard and my hunter buddy came over and showed me how to clean it. 

So....good luck on your future "fishing" trips guys!


----------



## whome

Who has the flag???


----------



## holicori

"Who has the flag?"

Sorry I dont follow


----------



## hsiF deR

No pictures....you get a flag


----------



## wild fish

If you don't show pictures someone will. Throw a referee's flag!


----------



## MikeG

Flag needed!!!


----------



## holicori

Hmm lemme see how to upload from my phone


----------



## holicori

Anybidy know how to upload pics from galaxy s3?


----------



## Catchin Hell

It's a flag along these lines...






























Ok, I added the bull on my own.:thumbsup:


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

LOL, you guys are hilarious!!! I thought a fella was innocent until proven guilty? :clapping:


----------



## rufus1138

not on the internet


----------



## Austin

Here is the official flag...


----------



## rufus1138

lol shes kindof edgy


----------



## TailRazor

I'm still trying to wrap my head around you running across the street with a shotgun and asking a little girl for permission to shoot a pig. I may start taking my 12 gauge fishing with me lmao


----------



## welldoya

So you ran near the busiest intersection in Milton (I'm assuming Hwy 90 and Dogwood) with a 12 gauge shotgun in hand and after asking a little girl's permission, you shot a hog in her yard ? But you are not a hunter and therefore don't have a hunting license ?
Hmmmm.


----------



## Telum Pisces

And I am also wondering if it's where I think, you are in the city limits and I don't believe that it's legal to shoot within the city limits.

But oh well, another pig down. Congrats. Haha


----------



## rufus1138

please tell me op.....were you (and/or do you still subscribe to the delusion) that you are a star athlete, or atleast had dreams of making it big....aka jock type....aka....you were thinking "omg its a hog, omg its in people's yards, omg i didnt make that touchdown blocking tackle and win the game for my backwoods worthless highschool that nobody cares about but by god heres my chance to be a HERO ill be awesome."


----------



## Rjw615

I was once riding down Hwy 85 coming back to Crestview from Niceville, it was late at night and there was three hogs standing right in the middle of the road, I tried to avoid them but I ended up hitting one and killed her, I didn't have a valid hunting license at the time, so I just dragged the hog off the side of the road so no one else would hit it and went on about my way, well I got to thinking I better call jackson guard and let them know about it so they didn't think they had poachers or something but def didn't want them to know that I was the one that hit it, never know what can happen when dealing with the goverment, so I called them from a payphone and told them what I had "seen" happen the night before, shortly thereafter, two gamewardens showed up my door and asking me about the hog I hit the night before. I was left speechless, I asked, How in the heck did ya'll find me? They said the pig squealed on me.


----------



## holicori

Jesus! I wasn't expecting to have this thing examined under a microscope. Who says I don't have a hunting license? Perhaps I got one previously because a buddy was planning to take me to get a deer? Or maybe he wasn't? And maybe it was in city limits....maybe it wasn't? Some of you guys are acting like I shot the damn girl. 

Point is...I shot a hog to clean it an eat it. Show me the foul in that. It's not like I shot it to just just something and left it there. 

And maybe it wasn't the busiest "interestion" but it was a busy 4-way stop at that time of day, near ollies. 

Anyways, as soon as I get off work and I can, then I'll post pictures.


----------



## rufus1138

defense, definitely defense, probably a linebacker, too many hits to the peanut rattler to know where the city limits are. lulz

speaking of hits to the peanut rattler, when exactly is this "super-bowl" this thread has put me in the mood to watch some meatheads get paid retarded amounts of money to make each other more retarded.


----------



## hsiF deR

You dont need a hunting license to kill hogs.


----------



## hsiF deR

Rjw615 said:


> I was once riding down Hwy 85 coming back to Crestview from Niceville, it was late at night and there was three hogs standing right in the middle of the road, I tried to avoid them but I ended up hitting one and killed her, I didn't have a valid hunting license at the time, so I just dragged the hog off the side of the road so no one else would hit it and went on about my way, well I got to thinking I better call jackson guard and let them know about it so they didn't think they had poachers or something but def didn't want them to know that I was the one that hit it, never know what can happen when dealing with the goverment, so I called them from a payphone and told them what I had "seen" happen the night before, shortly thereafter, two gamewardens showed up my door and asking me about the hog I hit the night before. I was left speechless, I asked, How in the heck did ya'll find me? They said the pig squealed on me.


Jiminy Christmas, that was a long way home on that one! I did get a chuckle.


----------



## holicori

Does this satisfy you guys? 

And naw...not football. I was always a soccer guy.


----------



## Telum Pisces

hsiF deR said:


> You dont need a hunting license to kill hogs.


That is correct. No license needed. 

Don't get too ruffled holicori. People on here like to drum up entertainment value sometimes. Including myself:whistling:.

There are pigs in the area that you talk about. I have falmily that lives near that area and about two years ago, their yard got tore up by hogs for about 2 months straight.


----------



## holicori

Heres a couple more. Had some bystander help me carry a little bit down the road and put it in my trunk.


----------



## rufus1138

good stuff, thats definitely a full trunk, thank god you didnt play football.......so......fishing trip or watch the superbowl...hmmmm


----------



## jakec

thats awesome man. best fishing trip ever. good job.


----------



## 192

holicori said:


> Heres a couple more. Had some bystander help me carry a little bit down the road and put it in my trunk.


Looks like Espo's trunk after a long night at Gene's Lounge.


----------



## Austin

grouper22 said:


> Looks like Espo's trunk after a long night at Gene's Lounge.


Oh man... hahahaha :notworthy:


----------



## tee-man

damn you are annoying rufus haha


----------



## rufus1138

just bored, sorry.


----------



## Telum Pisces

rufus1138 said:


> just bored, sorry.


Go fishing. Great day outside. Might kill you a hog.:thumbup:


----------



## rufus1138

stuck at work  oh well im getting paid


----------



## GROUPERKING

So, if you don"t have a picture with or for your post that makes you a liar or some kind of want to be hero ?


----------



## fireglove

Has anyone seen my pet hog near 90 and Dogwood?


----------



## holicori

Apparently grouperking. Good thing I put 6 on page 3.


----------



## captsi

You guys are A-holes. Cool story Holicori, congrats on the pig. Sounds like you were careful enough. Enjoy the pork!


----------



## holicori

Thanks cap....appreciate it.


----------



## southern yakker

Nice hog!


----------



## Catchin Hell

Watch your step there Holicori... The next thing they'll be throwing at you is the "touchdown" call.:whistling:


----------



## bowdiddly

Runnin through yards totin a 12 ga, draggin a hog back through yards, throwin it in the back of your car.

You sir, might just be, no you absolutely are a *******.......................Congratulations


----------



## on the rocks

bowdiddly said:


> Runnin through yards totin a 12 ga, draggin a hog back through yards, throwin it in the back of your car.
> 
> You sir, might just be, no you absolutely are a *******.......................Congratulations


A well fed ******* by the looks of the pictures...:thumbup:

Cool story!


----------



## holicori

Haha bowdiddly. Believe it or not...thats one of the very few times ive actually been labled that.


----------



## jcoss15

You really have to follow the hunting section of the forum to understand the "flag" comments, its kind of a running joke...


----------



## GROUPERKING

I was so mad earlier that I forgot to congradulate you on your hog . NICE ONE !


----------



## holicori

Thanjs bud. Felt like a million bucks


----------



## Jason

Dang!!!! I was afraid when Fred got out, someone would mistake him fer a wild un and kill him!!! I wont show my ole lady this, cause she told me to tie a bell around its neck!!!! Never live it down! Glad it didnt go to waste I guess.?.


----------



## lettheairout

Jason, that there is some funny stuff. Still a few running around the area


----------



## wdrummel

Awesome... Every time I see a hog in Milton it just turns out to be some skanker that wandered away from Byrom to use her EBT at the Circle K.


----------



## Smarty

grouper22 said:


> Looks like Espo's trunk after a long night at Gene's Lounge.


All that high dollar alcohol Andy is selling at Gene's Lounge will sure put some beer goggles on ya by 3am! But that's a whole different kind of hog right there. One you definitely do not want to eat :laughing:


----------



## Smarty

Great story and nice kill holicori. Running loose any closer and it might would have been on todays Jin Jin menu :yes:
Only in Milton people. Only in Milton :laughing:


----------



## T-Boy

What some are over looking is that hog could have attacked a child. If it charged you it would also charge someone else. It was in traffic and scared and glad you took it out.

The winner is, "Has anyone seen my pet hog" tied with "The pig squealed on me"

Good read.


----------



## sj1

Why couldn't that happen to me when I had my restaurant?
Anyone bothers you about city limits, I'd fall back on self-defense. Like when I shot that deer attacking my squirrel feeder.....
I lived up north long enough to turn on an accent for kicks and giggles, too:

"Yeea, awfissa, I ben feedin dese skwoyels, den dis big freegin deah come bustin' my bawls. I sez, "doan bust my bawls", en he sez "doan bust my freegin bawls, jaggawf!"
So I sez, yeah Flawridder got dis Castle ting, an I bust 'im wid my freegin Mawsboyg.
Worst night I ever spent in lockup, tell you what...

Oh, and nice pig. Being that close to people, it's a good thing to kill it, as long as you did it safely for everyone else (but the hog, of course).


----------



## bryansul

its a shame that regs and abuses of regs have gotten everyone trigger happy, no pun intended, looking so closely at if he did something wrong, seems to me that he performed a public service, hogs are dangerous animals and he made a citizens arrest, lol, bet 8 out of 10 guys in a similar situation would have driven on by, scared to get in trouble ... two cents


----------



## DLo

rufus1138 said:


> defense, definitely defense, probably a linebacker, too many hits to the peanut rattler to know where the city limits are. lulz
> 
> speaking of hits to the peanut rattler, when exactly is this "super-bowl" this thread has put me in the mood to watch some meatheads get paid retarded amounts of money to make each other more retarded.


I get the impression that someone spent some quality time in the locker room hanging by his shorts. :whistling:


----------



## Yakavelli

I'd give anything to go interview that little girl lol! Crazy-ass giant hog...then a crazy-ass modern day Elmer Fudd, hot on it's heels...lmao!!!! "I'll get you, you wascally pig!" That pig didn't taste like rabbit, did it? Them things are known to sport some pretty clever disguises, especially when being pursued by crazy-ass guys with shotguns. I don't know why you had to kill it, it was just gonna tie your gun barrel into a pretty bow...


----------



## Yellowrivermudder

Great catch brother! No tackle used! lol... I'm ready for my streaking hog!


----------



## rufus1138

DLo said:


> I get the impression that someone spent some quality time in the locker room hanging by his shorts. :whistling:


nah i was a band kid, Moore Highschool alumni baby, 6a school and the football team didnt make the playoffs but the band got invited to play disney world my sophmore year vegas my junior year and the rams dome my senior year...most of the football team is working at dead end jobs back home still lookin after baby-mommas trying to build a white trash castle to keep their ego's safe...i wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## Yakavelli

rufus1138 said:


> nah i was a band kid, Moore Highschool alumni baby, 6a school and the football team didnt make the playoffs but the band got invited to play disney world my sophmore year vegas my junior year and the rams dome my senior year...most of the football team is working at dead end jobs back home still lookin after baby-mommas trying to build a white trash castle to keep their ego's safe...i wouldnt change a thing.


Right on! Nobody realizes just how much fun (trouble lol) we" band nerds" had!


----------



## TURTLE

bryansul said:


> its a shame that regs and abuses of regs have gotten everyone trigger happy, no pun intended, looking so closely at if he did something wrong, seems to me that he performed a public service, hogs are dangerous animals and he made a citizens arrest, lol, bet 8 out of 10 guys in a similar situation would have driven on by, scared to get in trouble ... two cents


*And I would be one of those 8. If I had done the same thing I would have been taken out by SWAT. Just my luck. Glad you got it bro.:thumbsup:*


----------



## rufus1138

Yakavelli said:


> Right on! Nobody realizes just how much fun (trouble lol) we" band nerds" had!



so true....did u guys ever scrimage the football team?....one of our tuba players made the star linebacker cry.


----------



## holicori

TURTLE said:


> *And I would be one of those 8. If I had done the same thing I would have been taken out by SWAT. Just my luck. Glad you got it bro.:thumbsup:*


 
I'm surprised I didn't! Cops have never been in my favor....haven't ever really given them a reason to be though ha. I'm just glad I was close enough to home to get the whole process done in l about 30min.


----------

